# Illusione, Padron, and Cohiba, oh my!



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

It's been a while since I posted pictures of the latest tenants to take up residence in my humidors. Recent acquisitions:

3 boxes of Illusione 68 - I love these sticks, and they aren't always available when I am in need of a refill.

1 box of Illusione cg:4 - yes, this is the award winning, ever-elusive corona gorda. Another great stick that doesn't spend enough time in my humidor to get its age on.

3 pack sample of Cohiba's with the requisite Xikar cutter (that makes 2)

A pair of of the 3 sticks I picked up from De La Concha in Manhattan this week. Excellent house blend by Don Pepin. Jitzy, you were right. I should have smoked one of these before leaving cuz now I want more.

Finally, a box of Padron 2000 maduro with another Xikar cutter (now I have 3). Also picked up a fiver of these which are lost in one of the humidors somewhere. They will turn up eventually in a year or so.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Webmeister very nice indeed. I need to pick up some 68's the only Illusione I have not had. The cg4's are a mainstay in my tupperware also aand the Padrons, have not had a 2000 in a while need to dig a couple out. Thanks for sharing and enjoy. Flint


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

you have gotta be kiddin! thats soooo sweet. i'm jealous!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great looking pickup


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice! Why just three boxes of the 68s?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice tenants.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. That's all I can say. Wow.

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You're insane!!! Nice pick-ups :biggrin: Not one of our local B&Ms have the Illusiones and none have heard of them, either.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

*DUDE!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm Jealous Too!WOW:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> You're insane!!! Nice pick-ups :biggrin: Not one of our local B&Ms have the Illusiones and none have heard of them, either.


NorcalMark is da man! He hooks me up every time. I figure the less people that know of them, the more for me - right?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Habana said:


> Webmeister very nice indeed. I need to pick up some 68's the only Illusione I have not had. The cg4's are a mainstay in my tupperware also aand the Padrons, have not had a 2000 in a while need to dig a couple out. Thanks for sharing and enjoy. Flint


You really need to try the 68 if you love the cg:4 as much as I do. I found a Padron 2000 box-pressed maduro hiding in the bottom of one of my humidors the other day. Must have had 3-4 yrs on it as far as I can remember. Freakin outstanding smoke. Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate...


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Michael, the 200's I have left are that old also. It's nice to start digging and find a stick you forgot about and is now more awesome than you remember. Flint


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice sticks!:dribble:
You must feel like a kid in a candy store w/that selection!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, just 4 boxes and a couple of stragglers? Man, sounds like you are loosin' it pal!  You never cease to amaze me Webby...

CD

P.S. If you need extra storage, you know my locker # at Charlie's.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> You're insane!!! Nice pick-ups :biggrin: Not one of our local B&Ms have the Illusiones and none have heard of them, either.


If you need any help getting CG4s then shoot me a pm.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Webmeister, The 68 has to be my #1 stick of 2007 I cant get enough of them and I only have 2 left and cant seam to find anymore you are a lucky man!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Webmeister, The 68 has to be my #1 stick of 2007 I cant get enough of them and I only have 2 left and cant seam to find anymore you are a lucky man!!!


Give NorcalMark (Mark Just) at http://www.towercigars.com a heads-up to send you some when he gets them from Dion. My package arrived today and the site is showing Sold Out again. Mark is a great guy and has always hooked me up!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Yea NorcalMark is good people I got my last box from him. I will give him a call tomorow.


----------



## PAM64 (Feb 6, 2008)

PM me if you want to sell a few of those cg:4's!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

CG4 and 68 in the same humidor? Good god!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

DOZER said:


> *DUDE!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:*


What he said!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

My god you have me drooolin over those Illusione's!!! 

Nice haul! IM SOOOOO JEALOUS!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW nice pick up. I just ordered my first xitar cutter. One I have that I love is a cuban crafters perfecto great cutter for 14$ if any one is looking for one. Check their website.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW sweet pick ups brother. How long will those three boxes last you?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't wait till I have a surplus in income.... 

Awesome pick ups!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Stogie said:


> CG4 and 68 in the same humidor? Good god!


Guess I shouldn't mention the 2, 88, 888, m7, f9 in the other humidor eh? All of these boxes are headed for my locker at Charlie's tomorrow. Need room at home for the Liberty's I am sending out. It's adding a new dimension to cigar tetris these days having humidors at home AND a locker at the B&M.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Guess I shouldn't mention the 2, 88, 888, m7, f9 in the other humidor eh? All of these boxes are headed for my locker at Charlie's tomorrow. Need room at home for the Liberty's I am sending out. It's adding a new dimension to cigar tetris these days having humidors at home AND a locker at the B&M.


Anyone that has met or knows Mike knows he loves his cegars---I need to be at Charlie's just to rob your locke bror--man webby you da mon--first person to hook me up with the illusione and really love em--Nice pics--now let me see, I'll have one each----please!

hah! way to go Bro!
PM


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Guess I shouldn't mention the 2, 88, 888, m7, f9 in the other humidor eh? All of these boxes are headed for my locker at Charlie's tomorrow. Need room at home for the Liberty's I am sending out. It's adding a new dimension to cigar tetris these days having humidors at home AND a locker at the B&M.


I would help you store some of them, but I think they would disappear one at a time, in very small fires

:roflmao:


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Guess I shouldn't mention the 2, 88, 888, m7, f9 in the other humidor eh? All of these boxes are headed for my locker at Charlie's tomorrow. Need room at home for the Liberty's I am sending out. It's adding a new dimension to cigar tetris these days having humidors at home AND a locker at the B&M.


What was your locker number again ??

I jealous


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

michael I told you you were gonna like the house blend. Way to go on the pickups of the illusions ive had one of the 88's and there awesome.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice sticks!!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Damn those Illusiones look amazing! Wish my B&M sold those.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

jitzy said:


> michael I told you you were gonna like the house blend. Way to go on the pickups of the illusions ive had one of the 88's and there awesome.


Hey Jitzy - I see De La Concha Grand Reserve Criollo Corona listed on their website, but the pricing doesn't look right (the ones I bought were $6.75/stick and these are $4.85)
http://www.delaconcha.com/index.cfm?edge=shop.categoryHome&category1=1&category2=289

Do you know if it is one and the same stick? I'd hate to order 25 of something I thought were something else...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Matrioux said:


> What was your locker number again ??
> 
> I jealous


It's the one that says "Ceedee" on the door - can't miss it!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> You really need to try the 68 if you love the cg:4 as much as I do. I found a Padron 2000 box-pressed maduro hiding in the bottom of one of my humidors the other day. Must have had 3-4 yrs on it as far as I can remember. Freakin outstanding smoke. Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate...


STOP......I'm:dribble: here. My local shops looked at me like I was crazy when I asked for the cg4. I thought maybe I was speaking spanish or something.....


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pick up!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Hey Jitzy - I see De La Concha Grand Reserve Criollo Corona listed on their website, but the pricing doesn't look right (the ones I bought were $6.75/stick and these are $4.85)
> http://www.delaconcha.com/index.cfm?edge=shop.categoryHome&category1=1&category2=289
> 
> Do you know if it is one and the same stick? I'd hate to order 25 of something I thought were something else...


I'm not sure but don't forget you were in the city paying the *TAX* which is unreal could be the price without the tax. I would give them a call I'm really glad you liked them:teacher:


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

hey I Wish I had a Box of 2000's thats one of my favorite everyday smokes.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

That is some primo cigar **** right there. One of he local B&M here had not even heard of them. I had to show them in the CA top 25 list.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

AWSOME selection and a GREAT addition!!
Now I have to go and wipe the drool of my shirt...:dribble:


----------

